# Magnetic BB Pouch



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I've been curious about Rayshot's magnetic BB pouch for a long time and finally tried one in a recent pouch order. Ray included a couple of his recommended 3/8 straight cut .030 band sets which made it easy to get going.*



*Normally, I use MF pouches for BB shooting but the sessions don't last long - the sting from pinching the little .177 soon becomes more then I'll tolerate, and it's even worse with Metro's Roo BB pouches which are even thinner.*

*With Ray's magnetic pouch, the BB is held in place by the magnet, and I'm gripping the edges of the little disc which is laminated inside the leather sandwich. Straight up brilliant! I'll order a couple more to use with 1632 tube sets, bc BB shooting is a kick again.*


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Shooting BBs is fun but the numb finger tips are not so fun. This pouch sounds like a good solution!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Sounds like a lot of fun


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

What’s your favorite target when shooting BB’s


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Does he have pouches for heavier ammo?

Ive seen pouches with a pull tab and magnet so you dont have to hold the ammo. Which could help with ammo rolling over our fingers and making pouch release more consistant.

Has any one used or seen these?


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Cool little peg head Alfred....like the bigger, two finger hole in it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm going to have to try one. I just switched to bb shooting myself. Great fun!!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Tag said:


> What's your favorite target when shooting BB's


*Cats and snotty neighbor kids. No, no, no - just kidding of course. I only BB shoot into a catcher and it's exclusively at silicon spinners which are quiet and last a long time.*


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

NSFC said:


> Does he have pouches for heavier ammo?
> 
> Ive seen pouches with a pull tab and magnet so you dont have to hold the ammo. Which could help with ammo rolling over our fingers and making pouch release more consistant.
> 
> Has any one used or seen these?


*Rayshot is the inventor and purveyor of the SuperSure line of laminated pouches, considered by most as the gold standard in our sport. I'm not aware of the other magnetic pouch you mentioned. *


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Cool little peg head Alfred....like the bigger, two finger hole in it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*Thx Darrell. AliEx offered that in 3 widths, mine is the narrow one. Even with the 2 finger pinky hole it's a little tricky to hold - I'd almost given up on it, glad I didn't. *


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

treeman said:


> I'm going to have to try one. I just switched to bb shooting myself. Great fun!!


*I'm guessing you'll like it. Gripping the disc edges thru the leather is so much more comfortable. Senior digit flesh seems not as dense and less tolerant of gripping the little .177 in the conventional manner.*


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/28988-oak-osage-bb-shooter-caramel/

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/26130-bb-shooter-ilex/

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/24757-natural-miniature-bb-slingshot/

I must say that I'm a very big fan of Ray's magnetic pouches. They're indeed pretty useful when shooting .177 BB's from a slingshot.

They might not last as much as one of his regular pouches but, for the way they are built, I think their performance and longevity are pretty outstanding!!

I advise everyone shooting BB's to have a batch of these.

Cheers ...Q


----------

